# Dikhololo Shareholders Meeting?



## deejay (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone hear anything about the outcome of the Dikhololo shareholders meeting on Saturday?


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 2, 2009)

according to Scott the vote when our way.. the current guys or guys we wanted stayed in..   maybe scottt will be along and give more details..


----------



## Scott Riddle (Sep 3, 2009)

*Dikhololo General Meeting 2009*

Hello Dikhololo Owners,
 The management and myself wish to thank all of the Dikhololo owners who faxed/scanned in their proxy votes for the meeting on August 29th. I am happy to tell you that we have won and that the current board of directors and management will be in place for another year. This is the team that bought Dikhololo up to the Silver Crown status and handled more RCI exchanges than any other resort. In addition Dikhololo is one of very few timeshare resorts that continues to maintain a substantial reserve fund.
 Each week of ownership carried between 7-56 votes. Although the "Clubs" were positioned to make their move they were not prepared for 40,000+ votes to be cast from the US and Canada. Once they had this information they were quick to agree that keeping the current board and management would be the best for the resort ;0)
 The Minutes of the Meeting will be published in Dikhololo's Annual Report. 
 If you have additional question you are welcome to contact Yolandi, Yolandi@dikhololo.co.za or myself directly.
 Thank-you again for your support. 
  Regards,
     Scott Riddle 
     Trading Time
scott@tradingtime.net


----------



## ira g (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott Riddle said:


> Hello Dikhololo Owners,
> The management and myself wish to thank all of the Dikhololo owners who faxed/scanned in their proxy votes for the meeting on August 29th. I am happy to tell you that we have won and that the current board of directors and management will be in place for another year. This is the team that bought Dikhololo up to the Silver Crown status and handled more RCI exchanges than any other resort. In addition Dikhololo is one of very few timeshare resorts that continues to maintain a substantial reserve fund.
> Each week of ownership carried between 7-56 votes. Although the "Clubs" were positioned to make their move they were not prepared for 40,000+ votes to be cast from the US and Canada. Once they had this information they were quick to agree that keeping the current board and management would be the best for the resort ;0)
> The Minutes of the Meeting will be published in Dikhololo's Annual Report.
> ...



Great Job Scott. Thanks for your help and taking the lead on this issue of keeping DIK out of the clubs control.


----------



## jdetar (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome! Good work Scott, and good work everyone for submitting your proxies! That makes all the difference and I'm glad us US and Canadian owners can speak up even for this SA resort.


----------



## deejay (Sep 3, 2009)

*Thanks*



jdetar said:


> Awesome! Good work Scott, and good work everyone for submitting your proxies! That makes all the difference and I'm glad us US and Canadian owners can speak up even for this SA resort.



Thanks, Scott, for your efforts and keeping us informed of what's going on at Dik. This is bound to come up again at some time in the future, so we need to be prepared to be as proactive as we can. 

And, a big thanks and congrats to the Dikhololo staff for earning Silver Crown status. Great job!


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 4, 2009)

good news for sure.. good job Scott and all.. 

One question about the proxys in place.. this is something we (US, CA others) may want to get in place so as to avert a last min rush to get proxys in.

If we send a proxy and have a certain named person with power of proxy, what happens if that person "flips" and get a wad of cash from someone (bullfrog) and votes the proxys for the wrong person.  South Africa is still ripe for abuse in all sections and this is no expectation. 

How or who can we put for proxy votes that we are certain to have DIK and it shareholders best interest at heart and not be swayed by a big payoff if that should be tried..  

food for thought

thanks again scott and all


----------



## Scott Riddle (Sep 5, 2009)

*Trading Time / Scott Riddle / Dikhololo Resort*

To Whom It May Concern: There seems to be some confusion as to who I am, what my companies do and my relationship with Dikhololo. There has been some recent TUG post questioning the integrity and motives of Trading Time. This year the collection of the US, Canadian, TUGGERS and other Dikhololo votes swayed the vote in our favor and we won. John Meyer and the current management will stay in place as promised. Dikhololo's solid management that has deliver the best lowest maintenance, no special assessments while maintaining the largest reserve fund account in addition to handling the more RCI exchanging than any other SA resort. The recent positive RCI report cards have results in Dikhololo being awarded the Silver Crown Status Award. If you are Dikhololo owner and you do not wish to contacted concerning the Annual General Meeting and proxy votes please notify me, the resort, or click the opt out option on the e-mail itself. Your e-mail and name will be removed from this General Meeting Mail List. If you are a Dikhololo owners and do wish to be notified concerning the Dikhololo Annual General Meeting and proxy vote opportunity, please express your support and this thread and more importantly the next thread “Very bad experience with Marc Thomas”. I will continue to support out Trading Time clients’ interest and those without support who may have been left behind. This year we needed everyone’s support to achieve our positive results. Help me to help you to support Dikhololo. The post below is a reply to the most recent thread titled “Very bad experience with Marc Thomas”. Please read all of the thread, the post below and reply.

 The history of Dikhololo sales in the US started with Homer Stevens in 1987. ICW purchased the remaining inventory from Stevens in 1988. ICW found me through my Oregonian ad as I was a buyer for RCI Red weeks. I came to Texas in 1988 so see these magic timeshare with $200.00 maintenances that could exchange into properties that I had recently sold for $15,000-$20,000 in Cabo San Lucas. I was amazed. I worked with ICW for a brief time and after I realized the value offered by Dikhololo and a few select South Africa Resort I started my own company in 2000. I am still in contact many of my original Dikhololo buyers and they are very happy owners. We do not do business with ICW and we have no affiliation with any other resellers. Although I have bought over 20+ different SA resorts for comparison and I believe that Dikhololo has and will continue to deliver the best long value results while offering the lowest stable maintenance fees. After Herb Suchet of Arrowwood International passed on in December 2005, our company, Trading Time, began to purchase and form a relationship directly with Dikhololo. In the past three years Trading Time has sold an average of 160-190 Dikhololo each year. This is more Dikhololo sales per year than all of the US and SA resellers combined. It is very important for all resorts to maintain the highest percentage of units sold in order not to have to pass the unsold maintenance on to the current owners. Trading Time is also the completion developer, the RCI Points seller and we hold a seat on the Board of Directors for the Rayburn Country Club. We also sell any and all weeks returned weeks to Rayburn Country Club resulting in our $260.00 maintenance fee in which several TUGGERS have purchase from us to take advantage of the RCI Point program. Reselling any returned weeks is a vital part of a success resort. This is a fact. Both of our resorts are prime example of successful well managed resorts.

As for our Dikhololo pricing: Here is what client receives when they purchase from Trading Time. First we teach and show all of clients what they are purchasing before they purchase. We offer references for prospects to call before purchasing. We then inventory the weeks that we sell. When you purchase from Trading Time we handle of all of the CM42 transfer paperwork or supply the resort with all of the correct paperwork required for a new shareblock certificate. We work directly with Dikhololo's management and it takes us 4-6 weeks to complete a purchase for our new clients at Dikhololo. All original paperwork is sent to SA in a timely manner, (as required), by DHL and all new shareblocks certificates and sent to our office where they are copied and then sent certified mail to the owner. We create the RCI accounts for our new clients and pay all of the RCI membership fees and RCI transfer fees to deposit our weeks into their account. Then we assist our clients to create their own RCI on line account. After checking to make sure the correct deposit are in their account we then go through the on line exchanging process again to make sure they understand how to complete an exchange or start an ongoing search in order to take advantage of RCI $164.00 exchange fee rather the $199.00 they would pay if they call RCI on the phone. Next we help the client chose a resort that will best fit their family needs. We strive to get them largest unit and best exchange. Many new RCI would not know the difference between a 04/06, 06/06 and a 06/08 two bedroom and where that unit may be located within the resort. This is very important to us as we count on the best vacation experience to increase the number of referrals we receive. Speaking of referrals we offer and always have a FREE DEEDED one bedroom Dikhololo to our clients when they have sent us five referred buyers. I commonly work with 10-12TH generation referrals and enjoy them as new prospects. Wherever my prospects come from the most important client/prospect I have is the one I have on the phone. Our service does not end here. Trading Time also notifies our clients each year when it is best for them to pay their levies in order to receive the best trading power and to get the most from there purchase. We also offer on line instructions for them to pay their levies and copy me for the record in case there is any problems in which I will get resolved for them. In many cases I will pay the clients levies for them and copy them for their records. This type of customer service had results in 2000+ very happy timeshare owners that took the time to send me 100's of testimonials that we proudly display on our websites at www.tradingtime.net and www.timeshare-points.com with the clients name posted. Many new owners have called these people on their on their own before purchasing. I do not believe that there any other South Africa resellers or any other timeshare resellers that offer these services. If you would like to know about myself and companies do not hesitate to look up our profile on Facebook, Linkedin or Twitter.

Concerning shills on TUG: I have never posted a shill ad and from the ones I have seen they endorse other SA resellers. There has not been one questionable post endorsing Trading Time. These shills like Dikhololo-Owner and others should be checked into, exposed and stopped. I can not stop a client that is happy to recommend our services or pass on the fact that Rayburn Country Club offers the lowest, stable maintenance of any completed (Sold Out) resort for those interested in the RCI Points system. Many South Africa owners have taken advantage of the RCI Points system by purchasing an inexpensive Points week from us. I believe you may find some of these posted on TUG. These recommendations are well earned and deserved as Rayburn Country has not raised their $260.00 dues for years and never had a special assessment. Our new website at www.1800mycondo.com will also likely receive some similar praise. I do not consider these as shills.

Many TUGGERS may prefer to handle their own paperwork, transfers, RCI registrations and mailings to South Africa and may not require the type of service that we offer. Dikhololo does not charge a surcharge for collecting levies and Trading Time gladly performs this service at no change. Dikhololo is a free market resort and buyers should do business with whomever they wish and should know all that is involved and any risk. Buyers beware.

Dikhololo Proxy Votes: The Dikhololo Proxy notices were sent to all of the US and Canadian Dikhololo owners through a professional e-mail service with two opt' out options in the e-mail for those who would like to be removed from the mail list. In the past two years I have only used this list to notify Dikhololo owners of the General Meeting. A printable PDF file link with the proxy was also available on our website for the owners convenience. This year the vote was very important as there was a threat of an unfriendly management takeover. This e-mail was not directed at TUGGERS but all Dikhololo owners. Thanks to the concern from 1000's of Dikhololo owners including several TUGGERS who own at Dikhololo we, Trading Time, collected enough vote to retain John Meyer at the helm and the current management in place as promised. This effort was paid for 100% by Trading Time. I have not seen this service offered by any other reseller. Many Dikhololo owners have expressed their thanks. This is not only good for Trading Time Dikhololo owners but for all of the US and Canadian Dikhololo owners.

Trading Time and staff firmly believe in customer service and maintaining our outstanding reputation. Our inventory is limited. Currently we still have a limited number of 2009 spacebanked deposits that we can offer to new or repeat clients. Marc Thomas recently made the same offer but did not and can not deliver. There is difference in owning your inventory rather going shopping once you have the client’s money. If Trading Time or Scott Riddle had any complaints, which we have none, they would certainly appear somewhere on the Internet. We are proud to appear on 20+ pages with just a Goggle search. If there were a problem I would address it immediately.

I have found TUG a great place for new owners to receive information and advice. This thread was started because a new timeshare owner who saw an advertisement on TUG offered Dikhololo at lower prices, a resort that I have worked long and hard to keep in great shape, has given his money to a reseller who has not completed the transaction for several months. Dikhololo and the client contacted me, I did not did dig this issue up. Please understand the Cregg is not my client he is Marc Thomas's / South Africa Timeshare client. If you are a client or a friend of Marc Thomas please contact him and ask him to complete the purchase or refund Cregg's money. That is the right thing to do. The resort notified me last week that no paperwork has been delivered to them and that there is no transaction in process. I am willing to help Cregg to complete his purchase in a timely manner at no charge. I have not survived 29 years in the timeshare business without helping a few lost sheep along the way. I give timeshare advice daily to clients and non clients. With the help of the TUG members I believe we make Cregg a happy timeshare owner. Isn't that what TUG in all about?
Regards,
Scott Riddle
Very bad experience with Marc Thomas


----------



## Scott Riddle (Sep 6, 2009)

*Dikhololo General Meeting 2009 Results*

For those of you that have not followed the  	
Very bad experience with Marc Thomas post in seems to have gotten out of hand. Again Dikhololo, I and our Trading Time members express great appreciate all of you that supported our joint effort to fend off Bulldog and other from taking over management control at Dikhololo. My intentions and methods were professional and honest; the positive results for the last two years speak for themselves. Although I am the only company that took the initiative to start and finish this successful campaign; the results although very positive of Dikhololo owners, have resulted in a time consuming situation that I do not have time to play the game. Below is my last post and solution.

Laurie,

Owners of resorts whether the resort is located in South Africa or the US have the right to obtain the additional owners information. This is clearly stated in the by-laws.

Please read the proxy vote in its entirety. The people I recommended and supplied were not for a position on the board. I only recommended this people to vote on the behalf on the owners who signed a proxy vote. I trust these owners who live near Dikhololo I and have known them for years. They are the same group that brought you positive results in 2008 as well as 2009. In the event that the first two members could not be at the meeting to vote for our members, I am the third person which would mean that I would get on a plane and travel to South Africa to attend the meeting and vote on behalf of the members who supplied their proxies. I was willing to make this trip. We have always and will continue to support John Meyers as the Director and the current management. Mr. Meyer years of involvement with Timeshare Institute of South Africa (TISA) before joining Dikhololo has proven to be invaluable.

This why owners signed the proxy, please read:
"I specifically grant AB Anderson or failing him then M Fourie or failing her Mr EP Riddle the power and authority to register as my Proxy nominee or agent, for any General meeting or Annual General Meeting and to then speak and or vote on a show of hands or by poll in my place and stead and as he deems appropriate."

Laurie it seems to very clear that you are extremely unhappy with Trading Times' concern and involvement in this process. You have gone out of your way to post slanderous accusations and negative implications concerning unfounded and untrue opinions about myself and my company. My reputation must be solid or I certain you would have found something negative. You have even gone so far as to question an honest TUG member as to whether he is real and question if he really has been done an injustice with Marc Thomas. Although the facts have been verified by the resort and Visa statements you continue to put a negative spin on this thread that was intended to help a TUG members who needs help and direction.

Here is a way that we end this. You have showed much concern. I would like to nominate you to be in change of collecting the Dikhololo proxy votes from now on. Before I took an interest no one else has volunteered the money and time to represent all of the 2200+ US and Canadian Dikhololo owners. Although we needed the entire group this year to fend off Bulldog, I will continue to service only my Trading Time clients and collect their votes. Please contact the resort and they will supply you with the information you will need. I recommend that you have a PDF file link as the postage will be very expensive. Do understand all original must be sent DHL to the resort in addition to any fax or PFD communications.

I wish you the best.
Regards, Scott Riddle


----------



## EJC (Sep 6, 2009)

Scott--I truly appreciate all of your efforts in obtaining the Dikhololo proxies from US and Canadian owners.  Hopefully, next year, you will again be instrumental in collecting proxies from all US and Canadian owners--not just just your Trading Time clients.  Please don't let the comments of ONE disgruntled TUG poster dissuade you.  That's not fair to the rest of us.


----------



## deejay (Sep 6, 2009)

*ditto*



EJC said:


> Scott--I truly appreciate all of your efforts in obtaining the Dikhololo proxies from US and Canadian owners.  Hopefully, next year, you will again be instrumental in collecting proxies from all US and Canadian owners--not just just your Trading Time clients.  Please don't let the comments of ONE disgruntled TUG poster dissuade you.  That's not fair to the rest of us.



I agree with EJC. Appreciate Scott's efforts.


----------



## mrsmusic (Sep 7, 2009)

Better yet, Scott, is there a way TUGGERS can help you so no one has to reinvent the wheel ?  If there is, let us know.  And thanks.  Truly appreciate your efforts and for drawing the issue to our attention in the first place.

Crystal


----------

